

Sex, Drugs and Unix - edw519
http://www.litvision.org/morton.html

======
dusklight
err this is terrible mental masturbation.

We like it for exactly the reasons why it is bad -- it allows us to fantasize
about a world where we are the hero and we are "cool" and all our enemies get
defeated.

Not to mention that the girlfriend character reveals a lot of fucked up
attitudes about women from the author -- the writer's idea of the perfect
woman is someone who is easily controlled because she is dependent on him for
financial support, she gets sexually aroused by the thought of making more
money, goddamn she doesn't even have a name, she's not allowed to be a real
person, just a fashion accessory for the protagonist.

If you really liked this story, you should examine yourself for unrealistic
expectations of what you deserve to get from society and how much work you are
willing to put in to get it.

~~~
rms
What's wrong with mental masturbation?

~~~
dusklight
Nothing, in and of itself. Just as there is nothing wrong with eating an ice
cream, in and of itself.

But if you get into the habit of eating ice cream all the time, if you start
eating more and more ice cream to the point where you are neglecting normal
food, you will end up with a nutrition imbalance which will result in
decreased mental ability, decreased ability to concentrate for long periods of
time, and oh yeah you will get fat, which most people consider to be a bad
thing.

------
rms
Good story. I didn't realize it was fiction until some post-read googling.

~~~
eru
I could not believe you can make money with unix for the desktop.

------
imsteve
More realistic would've been better. Had good parts though.

------
trekker7
Yep... this is pretty much the greatest story ever.

------
albertcardona
Awesome reading.

------
simianstyle
Very fun, although it could've used more profanity.

